
Ask HN: In 2018, are consumers warming up to gTLDs? - dfee
In trying to get through the hype that Google search results present for the trailing 6mo of 2017, I&#x27;m interested in the HN community perspective on using a gTLD (such as a &quot;.market&quot; for e-commerce) rather than a longer variant as a &quot;.com&quot;.
======
iambateman
We have used “.camp” for a summer camp for several years and had no trouble,
even in the general market.

I’m mostly concerned about how many letters are in the longer ones.

.barcelona? I mean come on.

~~~
dfee
If you did analytics on it, did you determine that there were any kind of
conversion or trust issues associated with using ".camp"?

~~~
iambateman
We didn’t have a stand-alone website for this before the .camp.

Seweesummer.camp.

I do know that participation is up by 30% over the past three years. I
wouldn’t attribute all/much of that to the website, but .camp doesn’t seem to
scare folks away.

Part of it too is we are part of a University, so trust issues are mitigated
there.

